# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Free winnifred beach

## copper350

Hello To all,
I just read about what the govt, wants to do with Winnifred beach. It's awful! Everythg isn't about dollars and cents at least it shouldn't be!
It's really sad to me for the govt to want take this beach away from the locals that have live and love this beach for many centuries to build resorts and cottages.
It takes away to why so many people are now coming to visit portland because they are tired of that tourist life.
I personally go to jamaica for the culture,people, food, etc.
This is my first time traveling to portland because I'm tired of the tourist traps and hustle and bustle.
I want an authentic experience filled with, nature, beauty, all natural of it's people.
It's the only beach that the locals have that is entry free for those who cannot afford to pay an entry fee.
It's their beach and it's sad that they don"t have say so for somethg that GOD created for all to enjoy.
This is there native land and outside sell to people for money to the highest bid is unacceptable.
There are so many others that are just asking to save this last one!
I really hope govt here their people, and me as a traveler to jamaica.
I wish their was somethg more I could do to help! I hope all that feels the way I do get involved!
Copper

----------


## Rob

What have you heard, and how was this information you located?

----------


## copper350

Hello Rob,
                This was back in Nov; 2011, but people are still talking about it.
 I haven't read anythg yet about what the results were in this situation.
I located this infomation at www.free-winnifred.com.
Copper

----------


## copper350

Additional info websites are as following:
http://www.dogoodjamaica-org/article...innifred-beach
http://www.worldstogethertravel-com/...red-update.htm
I really hope all ends well.
copper

----------


## copper350

I did sign the petition and they are asking for donations starting at $2.
Copper

----------


## jeannieb

I saw signs all around Portland parish saying "save Winifred" and "keep Winifred free". I didn't take any pictures but there was a phone number listed on the signs. Perhaps someone else has a picture of one they can share?

----------


## jeannieb

Here's the FB link for Free Winnifred. There's a video posted of a demonstration that was held.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-...670377?sk=wall

----------


## bahia13

any territory on the sand bar on any beach is not public all the time, even in jamaica?

----------

